# Bar



## leaver01 (Aug 22, 2010)

A man walks into a bar - OUCH! 

lol sad but a classic!! LMAO!!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 22, 2010)

Onyx said:


> A man walks into a bar - OUCH!
> 
> lol sad but a classic!! LMAO!!



Onyx- that's a terrible joke(and I use the word, joke, loosely) Sheena


----------



## Hazel (Aug 22, 2010)

OK this is about as bad

the boy stood on the burning deck - fool


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hazel said:


> OK this is about as bad
> 
> the boy stood on the burning deck - fool



Yep I agree with you there-by the way, you two aren't related are you Sheena


----------



## Hazel (Aug 22, 2010)

not related - just enjoy silliness


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hazel said:


> not related - just enjoy silliness



And why not Sheena


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 22, 2010)

Any more jokes like that and I may be forced to try out the "Add Infraction" button for the first time ever.

Andy


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 23, 2010)

lol and i thought this joke was fabulous!! lol i will think of a better one lol


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 23, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Any more jokes like that and I may be forced to try out the "Add Infraction" button for the first time ever.
> 
> Andy



I bet your finger is hovering over the button right now Sheena


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 23, 2010)

sheena76 said:


> I bet your finger is hovering over the button right now Sheena



Ooooh! You have no idea. It's a lovely little button with a red and yellow referees card motif!


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 23, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Ooooh! You have no idea. It's a lovely little button with a red and yellow referees card motif!



You would really put me on ignore?!?!?!  *is a sad panda*


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 23, 2010)

Onyx said:


> You would really put me on ignore?!?!?!  *is a sad panda*



If only to shut you up for a bit 

120 posts already in just two days!! 

Steffie's "Little Miss Chatterbox" title is in severe danger of being re-assigned!

Andy


----------



## Steff (Aug 23, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> If only to shut you up for a bit
> 
> 120 posts already in just two days!!
> 
> ...




NOT a  chance


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 23, 2010)

Steffie said:


> NOT a  chance



Sorry Steff 

You're waaaay behind on the posts/day count. 30 vs 60!!

Andy "Stands back and watches the furious typing" HB


----------



## Steff (Aug 23, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Sorry Steff
> 
> You're waaaay behind on the posts/day count. 30 vs 60!!
> 
> Andy "Stands back and watches the furious typing" HB



pmsl, im wayy ahead on posts though.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 23, 2010)

Steffie said:


> pmsl, im wayy ahead on posts though.



ooohhh you have some mean competiton there steffie watch out-watch out there's an oynx about SHEENA


----------



## Caroline (Sep 2, 2010)

Hazel said:


> not related - just enjoy silliness



If we didn't do silly we'd all go mad...


----------

